# Top 10 Martial Arts Movies



## sbreault_2000 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hello,

What do you think are the top 10 must see Martial Arts movies?  I've been trying to see as many as possible lately and I'm running out of ideas.  Besides the Perfect Weapon, are there any movies that showcase Kenpo?

Thanks in advance,

Steve Breault


----------



## MJS (Sep 23, 2006)

sbreault_2000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think are the top 10 must see Martial Arts movies? I've been trying to see as many as possible lately and I'm running out of ideas. Besides the Perfect Weapon, are there any movies that showcase Kenpo?
> 
> ...


 
Jeff Speakman also has The Expert, Memorial Day, and Deadly Outbreak, all of which I've seen.  I wasn't too impressed with Memorial Day, as far as the plot goes, but it did have some great fight scenes.  There are some others here:
http://us.imdb.com/name/nm0817275/

  Ed Parker was also in Kill The Golden Goose (aka: Kill The Golden Ninja)

Mike


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 23, 2006)

#1 is Drunken Master II


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 23, 2006)

Came back with a few more 

My all time fav, as stated above, is Drunken Master 2. (Not released commercially in the US on DVD...yet...)

Fist of Legend is another of my favorites.

Ong Bak was decent.

I didn't like Hero, Crouching Tiger.

Hm, not remembering a whole lot of them I did like, now that I think about it. Back again later, I'm sure.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 23, 2006)

My list:

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon
Hero
House of Flying Daggers
Zatoichi
Fearless


----------



## digitalronin (Sep 24, 2006)

havent seen this but parker is in it
kill the golden goose
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0079401/

Favorite movies
-------------------
Drunken Master

Five Deadly Venoms

Big trouble in little china

seven samurai

Ran

Enter the dragon

Game of death

Yojimbo

REVENGE of the Ninja III   (classic of the 80's ninja craze)

The Last Dragon  (this movie was so bad it was memorable kinda like plan 9 from outer space)

Tai Chi Master

Kung Fu the original TV movie

Blind Fury


This link was posted on another forum but maybe it'll help you out
www.kungfudvd.com


----------



## matt.m (Sep 24, 2006)

sbreault_2000 said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think are the top 10 must see Martial Arts movies? I've been trying to see as many as possible lately and I'm running out of ideas. Besides the Perfect Weapon, are there any movies that showcase Kenpo?
> 
> ...


 

For what they are worth I would put good stock into Bloodsport and The Quest.  I am also a big fan of The Chinese Connection and The Big Boss.  I am not sure if Elektra counts but I enjoy it as well.  

Of course I like to watch Billy Jack, Today you Die, and Above the Law.  I would have to say that out of my 30 something MA orientated flicks I would put Seven Samurai in the top three.  If you have not seen it, then you should.  The guy who plays Lord Toranaga in Shogun is in the movie.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 24, 2006)

Oh dude how could I forget!

(SLAP HEAD!)

NINJA TURTLES!!! 
I own all 3 on dvd hehe


----------



## exile (Sep 24, 2006)

Whatever else is on the list, Inagaki's incredible trilogy _SAMURAI_ startting Toshiro Mifune as Musashi Miyamoto and Akahiko Hirata as Seijuro Yoshioka, has gotta be included.


----------



## sbreault_2000 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for all your responses so far.

Has anyone seen Fearless yet?  Any good?

Steve


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 24, 2006)

You know you guys named alot of great one's but one I like was

*Master of the flying Gulitine*

It was a B-rated movie but was done rather well for an older one.
Terry


----------



## exile (Sep 24, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> You know you guys named alot of great one's but one I like was
> 
> *Master of the flying Gulitine*
> 
> ...



Terry---you have info on that movie? When was it made?


----------



## terryl965 (Sep 24, 2006)

exile said:


> Terry---you have info on that movie? When was it made?


 

Sometime in the seventies and it is on tmc almost every night.
Terry


----------



## exile (Sep 24, 2006)

terryl965 said:


> Sometime in the seventies and it is on tmc almost every night.
> Terry



I googled it earlier and it sounds... kind of weird, and fun. A lot of people on various chat boards I looked at are very enthusiastic about it. But unfortunately we don't get TMC... there's one kind of specialized video/cd rental place in Columbus that might have something like that, I'll check with them. Thanks for the info abt the movie...


----------



## Carol (Sep 24, 2006)

sbreault_2000 said:


> Thanks for all your responses so far.
> 
> Has anyone seen Fearless yet? Any good?
> 
> Steve


 
Fearless was EXCELLENT.  I saw it today.  Highly recommended.


----------



## Southwell (Sep 25, 2006)

I agree with Carol, 'Fearless' is an awesome movie.


----------

